# [Solved] new install - no login prompt/agetty issue

## RinkyDinksRJ

[Edit 2: Solved]

Was not an issue with agetty it was graphics related. The login prompt was actually there (i.e. typing i could type in my username, hit enter and below that the Password prompt would start showing up. From there all console text was fine. Have no idea what's causing it but isn't a showstopper.

[Edit 1: changed title since I've finally found useful messages against agetty]

I have a system with two gentoo installs. There is a working install that I am having no trouble with, however there is a new install on new hard drives that I am trying to get up and running. The major difference between the systems is switching away from systemd back to openrc.

Of note, there are two AMD RX 570 cards in this system. Also of note I have a custom initramfs with init that launches into openrc. This init simply runs btrfs device scan, mounts / switches root, then passes to openrc-init (or systemd for the working install--I had to build a new initramfs for the openrc one). The initramfs is necessary because the working install is raid 1 across two drives, the new install is raid10 across 4 drives, no modules are loaded.

On booting the new install init launches and services are starting (I can't see any failing services but it's moving fast). After the local service starts [Ok] there is nothing else that gets printed to screen. Xorg and KDE are installed, however are NOT enabled right now.

The amdgpu driver is a module not compiled in. I have installed sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20181218 and sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.1.

kernel .config

https://pastebin.com/HXdBSjQX

Old install kernel: 4.19.2 <working fine>

New install kernel: 4.19.14 <goes to black screen>

Copied .config from old to new, ran make oldconfig, only config change between two kernels was enabling openrc support, anything else new = N:

Gentoo Linux  --->  Support for init systems, system and service managers  --->

```

[b][*] OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers[/b]

[*] systemd

```

```

Desktop /home/ryan # cat /etc/modprobe.d/amdgpu.conf      <SAME BETWEEN BOTH INSTALLS>

options amdgpu bapm=0 dpm=0 exp_hw_support=1 pcie_gen2=1  ppfeaturemask=0xffffffff

Desktop /home/ryan # cat /boot/grub/grub/cfg |grep linux    <SAME EXCEPT FOR KERNEL FILE AND INITRAMFS [NOT SHOWN]>

linux   /boot/kernel-20181203.1  panic=10 console=tty0 threadirqs ipv6.disable=1 video=HDMI-B-1:1280x720@60 apparmor=0

linux   /boot/nkernel-20190111.0 panic=10 console=tty0 threadirqs ipv6.disable=1 video=HDMI-B-1:1280x720@60 apparmor=0 

```

Note that for the new install, changing video=HDMI-B-1:1280x720@60 to video=HDMI-B-1 results in an all black screen, no cursor.

OpenRC is NOT set to PARALLEL start and no services that would typically block are enabled.

```

Desktop / # rc-update show

               agetty |      default                           

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

              cgroups |                                 sysinit

           consolekit |      default                           

                 dbus |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

              numlock | boot                                   

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                           

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

```

A couple small adjustments to inittab but nothing impactful.

/etc/inittab

https://pastebin.com/bF5k1h1v

I can not find anything relevant in either messages or dmesg <after rebooting/accessing the filesystem from the working install>. 

/var/log/messages

https://pastebin.com/S2NFetPM

```

Desktop /var/log # cat dmesg |grep "amdgpu\|drm"

[    4.920115] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[    4.920266] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (POLARIS10 0x1002:0x67DF 0x1DA2:0xE387 0xEF).

[    4.920278] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFBE00000

[    4.920278] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[    4.920285] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:e04 = 7a7103/e

[    4.920287] [drm] probing mlw for device 8086:e04 = 7a7103

[    4.920292] [drm] UVD is enabled in VM mode

[    4.920293] [drm] VCE enabled in VM mode

```

*Note while I typically avoid pastebin services I made these perma-links.Last edited by RinkyDinksRJ on Fri Jan 18, 2019 1:22 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

RinkyDinksRJ,

Is the login prompt coming up on the other graphics card?

----------

## RinkyDinksRJ

Not sure I pulled the card out just in case it was causing confusion.

I changed my syslog level and made sure it was booting in the new install and am now receiving error about agetty.

```

Jan 13 14:56:41 localhost kernel: [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.19.0 20150101 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

Jan 13 14:56:47 localhost kernel: logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:2010.0005: HID++ 1.0 device connected.

Jan 13 14:56:49 localhost supervise-daemon[1687]: /sbin/agetty, pid 1688, exited with return code 1

Jan 13 14:56:49 localhost supervise-daemon[1725]: Child command line: /sbin/agetty agetty linux 

Jan 13 14:56:49 localhost agetty[1725]: /dev/agetty: cannot open as standard input: No such file or directory

Jan 13 14:56:50 localhost kernel: random: crng init done

Jan 13 14:56:50 localhost kernel: random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

Jan 13 14:56:59 localhost supervise-daemon[1687]: /sbin/agetty, pid 1725, exited with return code 1

Jan 13 14:56:59 localhost supe[/b]rvise-daemon[1726]: Child command line: /sbin/agetty agetty linux 

Jan 13 14:56:59 localhost agetty[1726]: /dev/agetty: cannot open as standard input: No such file or directory

Jan 13 14:57:05 localhost supervise-daemon[1687]: caught signal 15

Jan 13 14:57:05 localhost supervise-daemon[1687]: stopping /sbin/agetty, pid 1726

Jan 13 14:57:06 localhost syslog-ng[1543]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.17.2'

```

I can't check /dev while the system is running however when accessed from a chroot it is populated. Permissions are the same as my working install.

```

crw-rw-rw-   1 root tty     5,   0 Jan 13 08:57 tty

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,   0 Jan 13 08:57 tty0

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,   1 Jan 13 08:57 tty1

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  10 Jan 13 08:57 tty10

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  11 Jan 13 08:57 tty11

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  12 Jan 13 08:57 tty12

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  13 Jan 13 08:57 tty13

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  14 Jan 13 08:57 tty14

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  15 Jan 13 08:57 tty15

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  16 Jan 13 08:57 tty16

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  17 Jan 13 08:57 tty17

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  18 Jan 13 08:57 tty18

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  19 Jan 13 08:57 tty19

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,   2 Jan 13 08:57 tty2

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  20 Jan 13 08:57 tty20

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  21 Jan 13 08:57 tty21

crw--w----   1 root tty     4,  22 Jan 13 08:57 tty22

```

----------

## Hu

Since /dev is a pseudofilesystem, checking it from outside may not show you the state it has when the bad system is running.  I use openrc and do not have a /dev/agetty node at all.  My installed /sbin/agetty does not use such a node.  My inittab is functionally equivalent to yours.  (I have more agetty instances enabled, but for the ones we both enabled, mine look like yours, aside from my use of --noclear.)  According to your logs, yours wants to use that node, and cannot find it.  To be sure we are working the same problem, your current objective is to get the openrc-based system to bring up a text console with a working agetty, so that local users can log in, correct?  We are not yet debugging anything Xorg related, since you have that set not to autostart.

When the problem manifests, your monitor does not show the agetty prompt.  Does it show a text cursor at all?  Is it in powersave mode (as would happen if you turned off the computer and left the monitor on), showing a blank screen with no content (backlight enabled, but every pixel painted black, as some screen-blanking software will do prior to powering down the monitor), or a blank screen with just a text input cursor?

Do you have a separate working computer that you could use to try to ssh into the broken system, so that you can explore it while it is up?  A Windows system, Linux system, Mac, or even a smartphone with the right app can be used for this purpose.

----------

